# Service Transmission



## Keen3689 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Muncie Transmissions - Service (warranty) Replacement*

I understand that service transmissions were used by Muncie to replace defective or damaged original units. Would they automatically have the same configuration as the original? Were these new transmissions or rebuilt units? Did they offer the same build quality as the originals? With thanks.


----------

